# Scarlet's going to another dog show



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, the saga of Scarlet the show dog continues. I entered her in the big Oklahoma City dog show cluster that is in 2 weeks. She'll be showing 3 of the 5 days. Pretty excited about it, as I do love dog shows.

Of course, she has now chewed a nice hole on her butt, well, actually croup. OMG, why does this always happen? They either blow coat or mangle themselves in some way as soon as you pay your money. A stupid hot spot. Nice and pink, and yes, I've about drowned her in Vetericyn. It's mostly hidden. I'm dragging out the magic horse goo that Jackie used several years back to grow coat, and that I used on Carly's tail one time. Yes, Carly's tail, when she chewed a hole in it RIGHT BEFORE A DOG SHOW. It actually works, which is kind of amazing and why it's magic. It smells like rancid bacon, but hey, whatever works. 

So the demon dog went to her dog class tonight (conformation) and she was wild as could be. Bouncy. Very bouncy. The dog had springs on her feet. At one point she knocked the junior down that was working with her, and then dove on top of her on the ground, and licked all over her face, lol. She's such a bad dog. Yep, I'm pretty sure this dog will be the death of me.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm laughing picturing Scarlet with springs on her paws bouncing. Sounds like she loved her junior handler a little much. She definitely will win for enthusiasm.
Good luck and enjoy. Rancid bacon smell that alone means its great.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

After class, we had our GSD club meeting. Everyone's dogs were lying calmly at their feet. I look down at my wild child, and she's upside down on her back. She's hilarious when she's not being a terrible dog, lol. Luckily my handler knows how to rein her in, and has a couple of her own that act like her.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She sounds like like fun! What is that magic goop called. Luna had a hot spot last year. It was shaved and seemed to forever grow back. We are good now but don’t want to go through that again.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jenny720 said:


> She sounds like like fun! What is that magic goop called. Luna had a hot spot last year. It was shaved and seemed to forever grow back. We are good now but don’t want to go through that again.




It’s called Shapley’s MTG. It was just a matter of maybe 3 days before hair started growing. Crazy! 

https://www.chewy.com/shapleys-original-m-t-g-mane-tail


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Aah yes I remember this stuff it for jay our horse it smelled like garlic to me crazy smell and greasy as **** but worked great!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

That’s the stuff! Very greasy and massively stinky. Can’t wait for my house to smell like it 24/7.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol! Yes I can’t imagine that smell indoors! Lol!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Just wondering how your dog show went! We went to the summer classic dog olympics and really enjoyed ourselves! Got to watch dock diving, barn hunt, rally even a little weight pull! Lol! That storm rolled in and we had to leave before the German shepherd conformation was over! Just wondered if that was the same show! Never had gotten to see the other events before! Hope they do it again next year!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

readaboutdogs said:


> Just wondering how your dog show went! We went to the summer classic dog olympics and really enjoyed ourselves! Got to watch dock diving, barn hunt, rally even a little weight pull! Lol! That storm rolled in and we had to leave before the German shepherd conformation was over! Just wondered if that was the same show! Never had gotten to see the other events before! Hope they do it again next year!


Same show! And yes, Scarlet was in the ring when that thunderstorm hit. Crazy! I didn't get time to watch all the sports, but was so happy they did that. Hopefully they'll do it next year, and I'll have time to watch this time.

Scarlet took 2nd in her class one day, and 3rd the other two days. She's starting to tone herself down in the ring (well a little bit, haha). The other dogs in her class were 3 years old, and she's not even 2 yet. She looked like a baby out there with the adult dogs. She looked lovely, and moves so pretty. She had her fans there, since we had several GSD club members at ring side. The breeder of her dam, and the breeder of her sire both ooo'ed and ahh'd over her. It was fun! Next year she'll be a lot more competitive.

Here's a fuzzy photo of her with my handler:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Well sounds like she did real well!!! It was a fun day! We got there 10:30/11:00 (errands/walk moo first!) so we missed the lure coursing, would have liked to seen that! But by then it was the heat of the day and they weren't up and running! I overheard a handler talking to someone about the heat!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

sounds like Scarlett did really well in the ring. Congratulations to you both. Its hard to be the baby in the ring.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh she was definitely the baby, and caused quite a bit of laughter. On the down and back, she did her best Lipizzaner horse imitation when she’d take off (leap straight in the air off her back legs). Ah, she has fun wherever she goes, lol.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She sounds like fun congratulations!


----------

